# Gerni and Karcher and Kranzle... oh my!



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi all.

I'm contemplating a high pressure cleaner, and I know quite often a c110 gets mentioned (can't remember brand - Nilfisk?).

Now, I'm the sorta guy that likes to pay good money for good things, but not just for the hell of it. I love Snap-on tools for example, and for certain tools, insist on it. But for others, Sidchrome or Kincrome is also fine.

When it comes to a high pressure washer, which end of the quality scale am I best to look at? Is it a 'Snap-on' kinda product? Or will 'Kincrome' do?

Also, I would rather get a machine that only has to work at 70%, than one that needs to work at 90-100%. In other words, buy slightly more than I will need and it will last longer. Reasonable thinking?

I will spend up to A$1000 if you think it is worth it.
And when looking at a Kranzle for around that, and people happily using 100 GBP (A$160?) machines, I'm curious to know if I'm completely over doing it or not. Or is it a budget thing? I'm not made of money, just value better products where appropriate.

It'll be mostly for the car (to be honest, the main reason for getting one is for some good foaming action - I've ordered a hose attachment but don't think it will net me the results I want, hence HP), and some arbitrary cleaning now and then. If I need to take it somewhere, then I will and can. But I'm not setting up a mobile detailing operation or anything.

*My options in Australia seem to be the three mentioned: Gerni, Karcher and Kranzle.* No Nilfisk.

Love to get some advice from those with experience.
Spend: Yes or No
Brand:
Price:

Thanks guys.
I know this has been covered a lot but I haven't found the exact answers I want.


----------



## envious89 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey Rhino...

Mate speaking from experience and advice we have recieved i can tell you not to buy Gerni (nilfisk bought gerni out i think you will find). We have had multiple Gerni units over the years from everything from expensive hot water industrial machines to small "backyard" units... Since nilfisk bought out gerni the customer service and warranty has been woeful to put it at best and the cheap units are throw aways if something goes wrong! Thats just my opinion on Gerni and we have been in the plant and equiptment hire game for many many years!

Hope that helps a little...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Buy the best you can afford.

Kranzle's are better than Nilfisks (not talking about the best Nilfisk v the worst Kranzle, but in general terms).

I have both a Kranzle (£500) and a Karcher (£50) and the difference is chalk and cheese. That said, with more time and effort the Karcher will produce the same results. Would I buy a Kranzle again and not 10x Karchers- definitely yes.

p.s. my tools are made by Britool.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Hmm. Thanks _envious_ and _amiller_.

Does that apply to Nilfisk as well by default then, or is Gerni just the poor cousin and Nilfisk are capturing two different markets?

And then, it would seem, there were two ...


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Lining up a Kranzle K1151(TS)T.
Really like the look of it.

What are Autobrite normally like on response time to queries?

I sent an email to their sales team (sales at autobritedirect dot co dot uk) on Wednesday and still haven't heard from them...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

send autobrite a pm on here - guys names mark, username is autobriteditect


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

rhino said:


> Lining up a Kranzle K1151(TS)T.
> Really like the look of it.
> 
> What are Autobrite normally like on response time to queries?
> ...


there in middle of setting there new unit up setting phonelines up internet up shop etc.would imagine they will be up to speed soon:thumb:.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Excellent, thank you guys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

Daft question, why dont you contact Kranzle Australia?

Probably going to be cheaper than paying our price plus postage, import tax etc.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

You'd think hey?

When I get the final numbers I'll let you know.

But 90% of my bigger purchases are done online and OS because Aussie prices are too high.


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck with it. My mates a full time valeter and he swears by his Kranzle.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Bugger. Unfortunately Autobrite won't send one to Aus because they've had damaged goods in the past and it works out to be too much hassle and too expensive.

Looks like local is my only option.

So Autobrite's price is 578.03GBP = A$950.00 (add some shipping - if they did it)
To acquire one through Kranzle Australia (with a discount according to the quote) is *A$1660! Just over 1000GBP!*

Feel my pain!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

There are other Kranzle dealers in the UK who may deliver to Au. 

Google is your friend!


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Ordered locally.

The lady I dealt with from Kranzle Australia is the sweetest thing on the planet!
Sounds like she is about 60 and a complete joy. 
Every little bit excited for me.

Came with two lances:
Turbo Killa
Underbody

Will hopefully be here in time for the weekend.

Thanks for your help guys.
I know I'm gonna be wrapped with this!


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Which model did you get mate and how much did you pay? Thinking about one myself....

I think you were better off buying it locally anyway. If something goes wrong, having to send something that big and heavy half way around the world for warranty would cost you an arm and a leg and be a big headache.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Spurgen.

I got the 1151TST (1150T pictured)
Paid around $1600 for it.
Should be here early this week. Can't wait.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

The goodness just arrived. 










And some car wash:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulation on that purchase, you made the right decision (if you got the money). They're very nice machines, very solid and even the smallest of them feature brass pump heads and have specs easily competing with the highest models of other makers ... plus the nice service I get here. I'd maybe have suggested a 2160, which is kind of a slightly more powerful 1151, but with a 1400 RPM engine (less noise, loner life). But you made everything right, you got the TS T model .... including the drum for the pressure hose. I can tell you you will LOVE those 15m of hose, given the weight of such an all-metal machine. Very solid, but also heavy  And you'll enjoy its true pressure rating as adverted and especially the much higher waterflow than with cheap models. I love every minute with the 2160 here, in fact, I asked the landlord if he minds if I clean the whole floor around the house ... I actually LOOK for work to do with this thing in my free time ... it's odd  

Just make sure your water tap delivers the liters/minute the machine pumps, or you get cavity, destroying the machine. I also suggest buying a waterfilter (there you can actually buy the cheap waterfilter of Kaercher in every DIY store ... it works for me).


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks Voon. :thumb:

The 2160 would have been nice but it was another $1000. As it was, I already exceeded my budget by $600. But was happy to do it. Doubling it however, was not on the cards.

I'll have a play with it tonight and see what the noise is like. Hopefully not too bad :s

I saw your other post about the filter and will definitely look into that.
And my flowrate is 6 lpm (60%) above what the machine requires, so I'm not too bad there, a bit more would be nice though.



voon said:


> I love every minute with the 2160 here, in fact, I asked the landlord if he minds if I clean the whole floor around the house ... I actually LOOK for work to do with this thing in my free time ... it's odd


Looking forward to getting it home now!


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

rhino said:


> The 2160 would have been nice but it was another $1000.


Hm .... the diff here is more like 500$ ... with some talk to the merchant, I could get it down to a 300$ difference. Seems these things are expensive in AU, ouch.



rhino said:


> Looking forward to getting it home now!


Grin ... it's the immediatness of these things: I'd NEVER ask to do the floors, walls, containers, whatever outside with a brush and a bucket, I'd hate that. But with these PA,s you just slowly move over the floor and it goes from total black from algae and lichen to completely clean.

Oh and be careful, it manages to throw all the useful earth between stone plates etc away


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Had another look, it was $600 difference.
But yeah, as stated earlier, it doesn't add up when it gets to Aus 
That's why I was trying to source it OS.

Is it supposed to have oil in it already?
I can't see if there is any in there, so I think no.
How much? I've got some awesome synthetic motorcycle oil. Can use that?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Will have oil in it. There should be a small 'peep hole' where you can see the oil?

250ml of 15w/40 I think.

You tried it yet?!


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah I had another look and it was full.

I want to try it but the earth pin on the damn plug is the wrong size  

Just came on here to find out if anyone else in Aus had the same problem.


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

15A plug, 10A wall sockets.
Not freaking cool.

I think I need to install a 15A circuit.
That's fine for home. But it also means I can't take it with me to someone else's house if I need to...

Yep. I ****** up.
Didn't even think to look at that.

Option 1: Send it back and get a 7/120 TST silent (price pending); or
Option 2: Suck it up, get the 15A circuit installed and only use it at home


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

So I think they have a product that will convert/scale voltage.

Do they have one for amperage?

Plug it into a 10amp socket, it does wonderful things, I plug my PW into that and back in business?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's a 3kW machine, that was exactly my problem, since the standard 2160 also wants 15A. Switzerland has all 10A, though. Which is why Kraenzle makes a 10A version for Switzerland of the 2160, so I got me that ... it's a bit weaker (120 instead of 140 bar, 10 Liters instead of 11), but works on all 10A plugs. That's another reason I got the 2160, since the 1151 is not available as 10A Model I think. I could also have installed a 16A Plug, but I wanted exaclty what you state: To be able to move it to other hosues/plugs etc.

Bummer :/


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Devastated.

2160 is 14A. No go either.

Would have to step down.
I'll get pricing on it and might have to see if I can swap 'em.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm ... did you ask them? I own the 10A 2160 ... all it needs for you is probably a different plug? It's probably not advisable to use a simple travel connector or replace the swiss plug with a simple screwable australian plug, given the power flowing through them.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

PM Mario, username Eurogloss. He is a mobile detailer from Melb. I remembered seeing a Kranzle in one of his detail threads.

I managed to dig up the pic:









He may be able to help. Looks like the 1151TST ??


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

voon said:


> Hm ... did you ask them? I own the 10A 2160 ... all it needs for you is probably a different plug? It's probably not advisable to use a simple travel connector or replace the swiss plug with a simple screwable australian plug, given the power flowing through them.


I would think if an Australian supplier could easily put a different plug on, they would. But I think that is also illegal to plug a 15A appliance into a 10A circuit, hence the plug. I'm a little surprised I wasn't given a heads about it - it's definitely a trap if you don't know to ask about it or look for it.

I'll be giving them a call now to see what they can do. They have a 7 day return policy as well, but I'll be seeing what they can suggest to help. I really want to keep this one.

Although the 7/120 is 1400RPM and just a little bit less pressure.
It has less lances, a 10m hose and doesn't have the drum. All the bits I want.



spurgen said:


> PM Mario, username Eurogloss. He is a mobile detailer from Melb. I remembered seeing a Kranzle in one of his detail threads.
> He may be able to help. Looks like the 1151TST ??


Thanks Spurgen. I'll send him a PM. I'm guessing if Mario is a pro and works from a fixed address he may have simply added a 15A circuit for it.
Then again, I think he's travelled around a bit to other houses...?


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Apparently you're right voon. I just rang them and they said to swap the plug. Just make sure you don't have anything else plugged into the same 10A socket while you're using it as it does draw more power (12.?A instead of 10 - Even though it's a 15A plug).

I'll confirm with Mario.

The sun might be coming back out on this show stopper ...

Thanks for you help guys


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

SWEET! Just rang a sparky as well and it will be fine to swap the plug on it.

Just can't use the kettle or microwave at the same time or it will trip the RCD.

Happy man again.

Carry on


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

<- That is all!

Holy snapping dog ****!
This is the BEST water pistol I have ever played with!

I botched the first run cos my tap timer had turned the water off and I hadn't noticed in my excitement  (Lucky it runs dry without any dramas.)
But wow!

So solid. Awesome pressure. Total stop is mint.
If you're looking for a pressure washer, it's worth extending your budget.
I can't imagine you'd regret it.

Voon, I got the filter you suggested as well. That's more like it.
The stock one is a soup strainer at best.
(Did you take the stock one out or leave it in?)

The lights in my house dim when I pull the trigger


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

rhino said:


> Lucky it runs dry without any dramas


Hm, careful with that. If it is connected to a hose/tap and no water's flowing, you get a vacuum on the aspiration side ... which will cause cavity and eventually destroy your pump. It's due to water gases bubbling out in a vacuum, then being compressed by the pump, imploding, and causing massive ripples, destroying your seals and if unlucky, gears etc.



rhino said:


> Voon, I got the filter you suggested as well. That's more like it.
> The stock one is a soup strainer at best.
> (Did you take the stock one out or leave it in?)


Yes, better, eh? Should let at least 11l/s through ... you can check that yourself first, if desired. I left the stock one in, there'sno harm in that.

Glad you like the machine ... it is fun to use. It's a solidly made piece of pure joy ... it makes you happy owning a piece of quality. At least it does that to me


----------



## rhino (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes I'll be careful, it's the good thing about the total stop I guess. Gave it a squeeze for about 5 seconds, nothing happened, released trigger. Tried again, nothing. Worked out what it was and fixed it. So I don't think it was a long time to do any damage.

Yes, I love owning nice stuff. Makes paying more for it a non-issue.


----------

